# Art Deco Stadiums



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is Bobby Maduro Miami Stadium in Miami, FL (demolished):


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Municipal Auditorium, Kansas City -- remains very much in the same state as when it was built in 1934.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Apparently Melbourne in SE Oz has a huge amount of Art Deco buildings. I know my grandmother's joint is in that style. 

Here is a list off the top of my head of examples.

Hawthorn's old ground, Glenferrie Oval in inner eastern Melbourne.

One of the granstands at Caulfield racetrack Melbourne.

Another one at Flemington racetrack Melbourne.

Grandstand behind goals at Windy hill, Essendon's old ground.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

You beat me to it Bob...

Glenferrie Oval, probably the best example of an art-deco stand you'll ever see... Currently rotting and being left to fall down of its own accord.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hinchliffe Stadium is a sad sight today.


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful thread


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

What about Stade Chaban-Delmas in Bordeaux?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> What about Stade Chaban-Delmas in Bordeaux?


Yes, of course (Opened in 1924 BTW) !!!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The US and other new world countries are undoubtedly leading in this field. 

Some really nice examples, people.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Stade de Gerland, Lyon :* (opened in 1920)


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Former Parc des Princes, Paris:* (2nd one, opened in 1932)


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Stade Vélodorme, Marseille:* (opened in 1937)

Maybe not really obvious but the frontage, which is still there, is art-deco.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Alliant Energy Field (formerly Riverview Stadium) in Clinton, IA has an art deco facade:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is Walthamstow Stadium a greyhound racing track in Waltham Forest in East London:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is War Memorial Stadium in Little Rock, AK (built using art deco/art moderne styles):


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Commandant said:


> Maple Leaf Gardens, Toronto, ON:


wow....that upper roof on the inner photo looks like the sarcophagus that was built over Chernobyl.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Roosevelt Stadium, Jersey City, NJ

Here is the link to a huge set of pics:
http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/ampag...ink=r?ammem/hh:@FIELD([email protected](@lit(NJ1029)))


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Wembley Arena, London, England









Colisée, Trois-Rivières, QC


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Roosevelt Stadium, Union City, NJ


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Reynolds Coliseum in Raleigh, NC...former home court of NC State Wolfpack basketball.











War Memorial Stadium in Greensboro, NC...formerly home field for the city's minor-league baseball team, now used by NC A&T University.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leavemealoneimdigging/3202319355/


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Commandant said:


> Bobby Maduro Miami Stadium, Miami, FL (demolished):



That looks EXACTLY like Estadio Quisqueya in Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic.





































I think its an exact replica of Miami Stadium


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

jean1991 said:


> That looks EXACTLY like Estadio Quisqueya in Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic. I think its an exact replica of Miami Stadium


This is unbelievable! Do you know if Estadio Quisqueya has pink neon lights on the foul poles like Maduro Stadium?


----------



## dfwcre8tive (Oct 18, 2007)

A couple from Fort Worth, Texas:

Farrington Field - 1939










Will Rogers Coliseum - 1936










Images from: http://www.fortwortharchitecture.com/cd/culturaldistrict.htm


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Commandant said:


>


looks so much bigger than 7k
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Municipal_Auditorium_(Kansas_City)


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

It looks like 10,000 or 11,000. On wikipedia it says 7,300 permenant + 3,400 temporary so around 10,000 for basketball, which sounds believable.

Really lovely little arena with a ton of history in the college game though.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Ironmanfood said:


> The old Wembley. The twin towers were art deco.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Aréna Jacques-Plante, Shawinigan, QC









Boardwalk Hall, Atlantic City, NJ


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is a good example of Streamline Moderne style:
































Queen Elizabeth Stadium, Enfield, England


----------



## Ironmanfood (Apr 23, 2008)

Brabourne Stadium, Mumbai, India.


----------



## Ironmanfood (Apr 23, 2008)

Rose Bowl, LA












and this rather odd CGI version ???

http://www.ust.ucla.edu/ustweb/Projects/Pasadena/RoseBowl_01_big.jpg


----------



## Ironmanfood (Apr 23, 2008)

Stadio Artemio Franchi, Florence


----------



## Ironmanfood (Apr 23, 2008)

Centenario in Montevideo


----------



## Ironmanfood (Apr 23, 2008)

Bologna, Italy. Built in 1927, although it seems a hybrid of art-deco plus something else?


----------



## Ironmanfood (Apr 23, 2008)

The Foro Italica complex in Rome.


Stadio dei Marmi 




























The swimming pool


----------



## Ironmanfood (Apr 23, 2008)

Have we had Highbury yet?

Arsenal Stadium, Highbury, London









and there transformation into apartments (the buildings were heritage listed)


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ second post


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Ironmanfood said:


> Bologna, Italy. Built in 1927, although it seems a hybrid of art-deco *plus something else?*


Neoclassical ????


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:

























Arizona Stadium, Tucson, AZ

















"The Madhouse on Madison" Chicago Stadium, Chicago, IL









"The Mistake by the Lake" Cleveland Stadium, Cleveland, OH









Pepsi Coliseum, Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Another Streamline Moderne gem:








Pan Pacific Auditorium, Los Angeles, CA

And another Art Deco gem:








Stade L.P. Gaucher, Saint-Hyacinthe, QC


----------



## Pessimistic (Jan 8, 2010)

Glenferrie Oval, once Hawthorn AFL clubs home ground - not even training ground any more

The Art deco Michael tuck stand is a listed building




























Didnt stop us celebrating the AFL premierrship htere in 2008 !










Even though it was a VFL venue up till 74, today the wings are so swuished it doesnt pass as a ground for local footy ! Junior footy, athletics ore even a rectangualar field game seem to be its future - wish the council would pull their finger out though - the surface is atrocious


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Commandant said:


> This is unbelievable! Do you know if Estadio Quisqueya has pink neon lights on the foul poles like Maduro Stadium?


Nope no pink neon lights..


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

War Memorial at OnCenter, Syracuse, NY


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

jean1991 said:


> Nope no pink neon lights..


:lol: I ask because Maduro Stadium put pink neon lights on their foul poles to pay homage to the Art Deco/Streamline hotels of Ocean Drive:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

This place was not built specifically for sports, but it was home of the Minneapolis Lakers and the Golden Gloves Tournament.

















Minneapolis Armory, Minneapolis, MN


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Sports was certainly one of its intended functions, it sat 5,100 in a very solid layout for basketball. kind of a shame to see it in its current state (a parking lot).


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

Gilmore Field - Hollywood, California



















-------------------


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

Erm, does this count as Art-Deco-ish?








Estadio George Capwell, whose tenant is Club Sport Emelec, an Ecuadorian soccer team. This facade was done in 1991, but it does look kinda Art Deco, at least the lower part.
(Weird thing is, the older and still-standing grandstand from 1945 did not have Art Deco: http://www.azulyplomo.com/php/ampli...rdo/imagenes/1187704633.jpg&wi=558&he=502&ti=)

Regards.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Freeman Coliseum, San Antonio, TX


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

Jenison Field house at Michigan State University in East Lansing. MSU's basketball teams played here in until 1989 when the Breslin Center opened The athletics dept office are in here and wrestling, volleyball and few other sports still play here.


----------



## The_Big_O (Jun 5, 2006)

\
























Memorial Stadium, Baltimore, MD[/QUOTE]

I really miss Memorial Stadium :fiddle:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Edwards Stadium/Goldman Field, Berkeley, CA


----------



## MNorthStar (May 2, 2010)

*A personal favorite...*

An old gem that's still being used today:

*Hibbing Memorial Arena*
Location: Hibbing, MN (Iron Range - Northern Minnesota)
Year Built: 1935
Capacity: 4,500
Use: High School Hockey


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Shanghai Jiangwan Sports Center (1935 - Current)*

From Flickr (meckleychina):

Stadium



























Gymnasium









Natatorium









Natatorium 



























From onewil (Flickr):











Picture from arch-lxxuia.spaces.live.com:


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

^^^ In the only photo that shows up, it looks like Roman style architecture, not art deco ^^^


----------



## pregersthehobo (May 8, 2010)

The Denver Coliseum built in 1952 with seating for 10,000:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

The Art Deco style looks very impressive in stadiums, The Cotton Bowl and Pacaembú are some of my favorites.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Urho Saari Swim Stadium, El Segundo, CA


----------



## George Cantstandya (Feb 1, 2011)

KingmanIII said:


> Municipal Auditorium, Kansas City -- remains very much in the same state as when it was built in 1934.


Wow, best example so far. This place is gorgeous. If only they gave it a little bit of love...


----------



## HipHopCanada (Feb 13, 2009)

Ricoh Coliseum in Toronto, built in 1922.


----------



## acade88 (Jul 30, 2010)

see this threat about The Tomas A. Ducó stadium in Buenos Aires

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=766654


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

JJG said:


> I knew Pitt had their own stadium, but didn't know what it looked like.....


Pitt doesn't have their own stadium anymore. They demoed the stadium in 1999 and the team moved to Heinz Field with the Steelers. 

Peterson Events Center was built in place of Pitt Stadium.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Topher51 said:


> Pitt doesn't have their own stadium anymore. They demoed the stadium in 1999 and the team moved to Heinz Field with the Steelers.


Yeah, I know that. I just didn't know what it looked like.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

La Palma Park, Anaheim, California (Images courtesy of ballparkreviews and anaheimcolony):


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

This represents more of a Streamline style...

Fife Ice Arena, Kirkcaldy, Scotland (images by gpainter at Flickr)


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Neo-Deco


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

Some images of LaBatt Memorial Park in London, Ontario:

original orientation of the field:


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

Firestone Stadium in Akron, Ohio (home of the NPF Racers) has elements of the art deco style...


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

Another art deco gem, Currie Stadium in Midland, Michigan


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

i absolutely hate this kind of stadiums

it looks so old even if it's new... it's ugly and invasive.


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jersey City's old Roosevelt Stadium, former home of the Jersey City Giants Minor League team, and for a few games in '56/'57, the Brookyln Dodgers. This is where Jackie Robinson broke Baseball's color barrier while playing for the Montreal Royals. It was also home to many famous concerts, including by the Grateful Dead in the 70s and 80s:









































































I love these old art deco stadiums. Even old and worn down there's just so much beauty.


----------



## timoyXLII (Jan 22, 2012)

The Manila Metropolitan Theater, built under American rule and inaugurated in December 1931. 









The theater shortly after its inauguration. (ca. 1932)









Achitectural drawing of the Manila Metropolitan theater.









Grill works on the entrance.









One of the statues on facade









Stained glass above the entrance gate


----------



## timoyXLII (Jan 22, 2012)

Rizal Memorial Stadium in Manila, The Philippines. Opened in 1934


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Commandant said:


> Hersheypark Arena, Hershey, Pennsylvania:


Beautiful arena. It's great that it's still around after 80 years.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Air Canada Centre ('The ACC'), Toronto*

This used to be a postal station but was re-purposed as a NBA/NHL/NLL arena. Very little of the old art deco building remains but they did retain this exterior wall.


----------



## ben77 (Sep 1, 2006)

JJG said:


> Neo-Deco


Wow, absolutely stunning..


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm so glad we are all like minded! I went to Miami and stayed on South Beach with my wife a 2 years ago and everyone was like what was the best part: The Pools, the clubs, the food? And I'm like The 2 hour art deco hotel tour lol


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

mrakbaseball said:


> Beautiful arena. It's great that it's still around after 80 years.


Hersheypark Arena, so much history. Forget about Chamberlain's 100-point game, this is where the Madness met the Mania and the Mega Powers were formed there in 1987! You wonder why the WWF seemingly held a show there every month and you are reminded about the proximity to Dr. Zahorian and the steroid distribution and it all makes sense.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*LOS ANGELES*

The Los Angeles Swimming Stadium. Site of the 1932 and 1984 Summer Olympics swimming events.










The majestic, Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, site of the 1932 and 1984 Summer Olympics, Super Bowl I and many more, 1959 World Series, etc. etc.



















...and the emblematic Rose Bowl.


----------



## Spidey251 (Sep 1, 2019)

........


----------



## Spidey251 (Sep 1, 2019)

REPOST (with some additions):
The Rizal Memorial Coliseum is an indoor arena built on a streamline-moderne art deco style located in Manila, Philippines. Designed by Juan Arellano and opened in the year 1934 during the American colonial rule as a tennis stadium, it was partially destroyed during World War II in 1945 and it was rebuilt in 1953 for the use in 1954 Asian Games. Now, the coliseum is under ongoing massive restoration for the first time to host the gymnastics in the 2019 Southeast Asian Games.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Chalk up another Deco stadium for Fort Worth

Dickies Arena, a.k.a. "The Dick", basically a mix between the American Airlines Center in Dallas and another Ft. Worth landmark, Bass Performance Hall.


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

one classy piece of sport architecture!


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

JJG said:


> Chalk up another Deco stadium for Fort Worth
> 
> Dickies Arena, a.k.a. "The Dick", basically a mix between the American Airlines Center in Dallas and another Ft. Worth landmark, Bass Performance Hall


For nickname alone, it's out in front of everything else! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Sainton said:


> one classy piece of sport architecture!


 Indeed! :drool:


----------

